# Sheds and Shows.



## SarahC

My interest in small animals is mainly to breed them for show.I'm starting this thread to share snippets of that aspect to be updated as and when time allows mainly with pictures.


----------



## SarahC

Getting ready in advance of Bingley next weekend as I'm showing mice and rabbits and will be pushed for time.I don't think many people use the traditional wooden carrying boxes these days.Lightweight bags with cardboard between the Maxeys does the job.You can fit 12 in a medium one

























Bingley show photos to follow.


----------



## SarahC

Prize cards for section wins designed by SarahY








SarahYs best marked at Bingley an Argente dutch which went on to win best in show at Bingley.Really difficut to acheive with a marked mouse








best opposite age marked a broken of mine








BOA satin and best opposite age in show an Ivory by Woodwitch








best tan a chocolate owned by a non forum member








best opposite age tan a silver of mine








best self a black owned by a non forum member








best opp age self a red of mine








best aov was a siamese but I never got round to taking a picture.


----------



## pauly

Thanks for the results, great pics as well.


----------



## SarahC

thanks.The marquee cast a bit of a yellow hue over everything so the photos probably don't do some colours justice.The marked look okay though.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Are you planning to go to Manchester Sarah?


----------



## SarahC

yes I am.


----------



## PPVallhunds

im planning to go if my dog isn't in season.


----------



## SarahC

will be great to see you.Fingers crossed your dog doesn't start her season.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Defernatly!, are you showing or judging? You have been doing chins reasontly have you? would you mind if I picked your brains about them at the show.

The dogs due in Aug/Sep were planning a litter this time so as long as she doesn't need driving to the studs that day I can still come I she did come in so not a big issue realy, ill just have to get my mother to keep an eye on her make sure she stays out of trouble lol


----------



## SarahC

I'm showing.I have been showing the chins but they aren't 'there' yet.I'll tell you what I know and you can tell me what you know and maybe we can make super chin .


----------



## pauly

I read somewhere Blue was a good outcross to combat the browney cast, sounds a bit simplistic to me though. What are your plans girls ?


----------



## SarahC

I suspect there will always be a cross section of colours in litters.Even from grey parents brown cast appear.Could give blue a try but they aren't very nice for size and type.I've got a few blue fox and blue tan which would be part way there.I've got a complete mixed bag of chin to chin and outcrosses.Not had time to bring it all together and not sure if I'll ever get round to it.I do like them though
these are outcrosses








and these are not


----------



## SarahC

Thought I'd cracked the Holy Grail with this.Entered it at Bingley but it moulted into an also ran at the last minute :roll: 








I also like this.A rubbish variegated but I like a pretty mouse


----------



## PPVallhunds

Team up for Super Chins Defernatly! 
Ive only got the trio of does so they will be put back to one of the black foxes, its not going to help all my black foxes carry choc though.
This is what I got so far









Was a fox X pew then put the chinlike doe from that back to a fox.

I was wondering about blue but thought that may make it too blue on the tips of the hair. I was wondering about a realy dark agouti maby?
Don't forget sarah if you have any spair foxs id love a buck


----------



## SarahC

those look really nice.What are the bellies like?I'm just starting the process of moving mine indoors.Think Ill move the chins into the new cages I've got at the weekend and then it will be easier to see where I am.I've got agouti bred ones.I'll get a few better pictures of the various mixtures at the weekend.I should have a fox buck.I don't show them so they won't be up to the standard of yours but they are very fit and fertile.


----------



## PPVallhunds

The bellies arnt as thick as the foxes, hopefully the next gen will be better, the PEW was A/a so think could be worse belly.

Yeah that's fine, I lost some size and eyes in the foxes due to having to keep everything at one point as they just couldn't produce nice at one point, had all scrawny babies but would have lost them if I hadn't kept something. It's why i did the Fox x pew to get some new blood in them and type, top coloir is off but getting there I'd say. So that's perfectly fine as long as they will breed, either a buck or a couple of does I'll me more than happy with anything realy. Thank you


----------



## pauly

On the subject of WIP, these Chocs are nice mice, fertile, healthy & calm characters. They originated out of an accidental mating of Cinnamons. The usual Choc faults of tan vents & tan hairs along the flanks.


----------



## SarahC

they look nice and fit with good eyes.Plans for them?


----------



## pauly

I've tried an outcross to self black as I read it could improve the colour, it didn't in my case. Reducing the tan hairs on the flank is the priority, I think it's unsightly, reducing the tan on the vents is going well. Just selection to improve the colour.


----------



## SarahC

there are no shows it will have to be sheds
Young fox buck








and a blue fox doe








Few more chins from which I retained the best two bucks and best two does from the criteria I'm using while they are a work in progress








self fawn,young adult does








self and satin red,mixed age and sex








silvered tans








and pearls








cham tan does,my favourite tans








brokens.Best thing about keeping these is you can select the keepers very early.No showable ones in this litter.I've retained four does which will be staying for good unless they develop any sort of health issue








and longhaired which NEVER move past the work in progress stage


----------



## pauly

All in lovely condition, I don't think I've read your feeding method, perhaps you might tell us.
The type is much better than I remember on the Pearls, really attractive. At least some of the more rare varieties are safe with you keeping them, Reds, Fawns & Chins all look good.


----------



## SarahC

the pearls tend to get fat as do some of the chins.I feed wild bird 99% of the time plus dog biscuits (plain not complete food). sometimes bread and milk but that's hit and miss.The blue bucket was for mixing bread and milk but it's not in use at the minute.I'm off work this week so I've had more time to mess about and take pictures.I've done a few outcrosses as well.Trouble is it sets you back a long way for showing.Still hopefully in the long run it's for the best.








got one or two surprises from the crossing.An argente!


----------



## pauly

So no whole oats as a main ingredient ? What kind of dog biscuit, a Winalot type mixer ?


----------



## pauly

Some Siamese.
My lovely old stud buck, dark but his youngsters are nicely coloured.


----------



## SarahC

nice,one of my favourite varieties.Not one I've really kept for show although I have got a few.I'd like to have kept everything if possible as I think it makes you better placed for judging.Not sure I'll achieve that.Had a very nice broken in the nest which was to be my entry for the Annual.Gone when I fed them today.Not the whole litter just that one.It's always the way and so disappointing.I was hoping to squash SarahY with it.


----------



## Zamwyn

The mice are all lovely, but the siamese... I'd mousenap them all in a second!


----------



## SarahC

glorious summer weather at Halifax agricultural today.Finally got my doughnuts and also some home baked cake from another mouser.Been really lovely and topped by winning BIS.SarahY's dutch got best marked and best opposite age marked.Some nice mice including a pretty sable that won best opposite age aov and fawn satin one of my favourite varieties also did some winning.A few pics,been out and about so not as many.The pictures that have people in go to the club magazine unless they are exclusively of forum members.Rosettes and a few mice in Maxeys
























Blue Point Siamese








Best in Show a pink eyed white.One of my new fangled ones Pauly not a classic cream bred  Progress I hope but time will tell


----------



## pauly

Thanks for sharing & many congrats. Beautiful type, lovely ears & top condition.


----------



## WoodWitch

Congratulation, SarahC, on your Best in Show!
Was a good day


----------



## SarahC

Thanks and thanks also for the new mouse,love him.His type is going to be an asset.Him and the surprise siamese are settled.


----------



## WoodWitch

SarahC said:


> Thanks and thanks also for the new mouse,love him.His type is going to be an asset


My pleasure! So glad he will be useful, it's criminal to let a good mouse go to waste!


----------



## HemlockStud

Lovely PEW SarahC! Im really jealous, currently waiting to get my hands on some PEW's again here in a couple weeks.


----------



## SarahC

thanks,feels like a blast from the past hearing from you.Post some pictures when you are up and running.


----------



## HemlockStud

I know I havent been on this forum as much, normally just pop in every once and a while to check the posts. I dont have the new PEW's yet, but I did attach a picture of one of my champagne bucks I have right now.


----------



## SarahC

He looks good,excellent tale.


----------



## SarahC

I've got one or two chams.I like the colour of this youngster








he was bred out of this buck though which is to dark by our standards








I have an expanding group of these which might possibly be showable tri colour at some point


----------



## Zamwyn

Very interesting seeing your champagnes. I've loved the colour ever since I first saw it on rats 20 years ago.

Normally tris aren't my thing, but if anyone could turn me into a fan, it'd be the one you've got there, SarahC!


----------



## SarahC

Thanks


----------



## SarahC

A few pictures from the Annual show at Manchester.The Annual is the end of our showing year and we start the competition afresh with the first show of the season The Real London at the weekend.SarahY won best in show with one of her fantastic dutch mice that she's worked so hard on.Sarah also got best opposite age marked with a dutch.


----------



## SarahC

She trumped me to top position but I got best self a fawn adult and best opposite age in show with a baby cream









u8 cream








best tan and best opposite age tan a baby choc and an adult black both owned by Phil Hall
















not got a pic of the winning satin which was a silver agouti of Tony Jones' because I wasn't able to actually be there.
best opposite age satin a cream baby of mine








The tans are staying with me for a couple of months and came in this dinky little travel box








When I opened it I see it used to be owned by Jack Hartley,famous in the mouse club.I desire this item lots :mrgreen:


----------



## pauly

Lovely pics, Sarah Y is breeding some very good Dutch, must be one of the hardest varieties.

Nice to see Jack Hartley's old box still in use.


----------



## WoodWitch

OMG, I'm so sorry! I had no idea you'd won BOA Sarah! Congratulations!
You will already understand why I have little awareness of what happened toward the end of the day


----------



## SarahC

I understand entirely  In other acts of mouse club eccentricity I won this cup.A very fine cup for best red at the Annual.I've never actually held the physical cup that I've won and Sarah just brought this back with the rest of the stuff.Why this one :?: :?: :?: and not the others one wonders


----------



## SarahC

Few pics from The Real London.Long day for us.Left at 7.30am & got home at 7.00pm.This is a lovely venue and for anyone in the south of England worth a visit.
exhibition gerbils








hamsters which are huge compared to pet shop ones.Naturally they were all sleeping








Some very smart cavies.I liked the dutch

















and the mice
Best marked and best in show an adult broken








Best self an adult pink eyed white








Best aov a baby chinchilla








Best satin a baby ivory








Best tan a baby dove


----------



## WoodWitch

Dutch looks good on a pig and, ohhhh to get those hamster wisps on a mouse.... :mrgreen:


----------



## pauly

How do they breed those hamsters so big ?


----------



## SarahC

I don't know but I very much want one.Tony knows quite a bit about them.He showed me one at Peterborough last year and I was completely wowed.


----------



## WoodWitch

SarahC said:


> I don't know but I very much want one


Would you have the coveted wisp type or the teddy bear type?


----------



## Zamwyn

Thanks for sharing the pictures! I've always had a soft spot for dutch cavies, before I saw it on mice. It suits them so well.

As for the hamsters, I used to breed syrians, especially longhairs, for many years. Size is quite easy to improve with them, the fur is more of a challenge. Almost always either long but too thin or thick/dense without any real length. But yeah, it's a big difference from mice. I'm kind of in denial about what I will be able to achieve with my planned line of lh mousies. :lol:


----------



## SarahC

The London Champs
best self and best in show an u8 cream









best opp age self a pink eyed white









best tan an agouti tan belonging to woodwitch,lovely glass bead eyes









best marked a blue hereford









best satin an ivory









best aov a longhair also from woodwitch









this show is such a good event.Thats it for another year


----------



## WoodWitch

Such a good day!


----------



## SarahC

only two shows left before Christmas so a bit more time to spend messing about.Have what I think are a nice litter from the tri line although they still aren't good enough for show and probably never will be.I'm also on F3's of red brokens which are pretty to my eyes


----------



## Zamwyn

Lovely mice, congrats to all the show winners!

SarahC, may I ask what the genetic makeup of your tris is? I'm fascinated by their warm colours. Can't possibly be the c-dilute (splash) type of tris, can they? Are they perhaps based on chocolate sable or something similar?


----------

